# 109 Lathe Project



## [email protected] (May 12, 2012)

I have been working on my 109 lathe .







Made a new stand 






put a 90 volt dc motor and controller on it .






Have a lot of the original extas for it . I picked up a 3 '' 3 jaw chuck and a better tool post for it .

 Brian


----------



## Foozer (May 13, 2012)

I have one of those. When I mounted it to the bench i used spacer at the hold downs to raise it an inch. Makes for cleaning the debris easier. Also did the treadmill motor bit. Its a touchy little thing, have bent more than one spindle taking to big a bite 

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 13, 2012)

very nice looking stand . what HP rating on the motor. I have a couple of those in the basement I want to bring to life. 
Tin


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2012)

Its a 1/3 hp 1800 rpm . Most of the metal work I plan on doing with it will be on aluminum .

 Brian

www.blackdogvintageracing.com


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 13, 2012)

that should be plenty .Like others have said the spindle is small and prone to bending if overloaded. 
Tin


----------

